# De gasser



## robodog2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all


I'm looking to buy a vacuum pump to degas all of my mine. Just wondering what to buy a oiless or one that takes oil?


Thanks for your time


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 20, 2009)

Oiless.

One less thing to mess with/worry about.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2009)

I was at our local grower's club meeting last evening. I pointed out the hosts oil type pump and he asked me how long it takes for it to degas. He had shut it off after a minute because it was steaming. It seems that it was spewing out a fog of oil so he shut it off thinking it was overheating. I mentioned that was like I prefer the oil free ones.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2009)

Oil Free!!!!!!!!!!! A few of us have them and use it or many other wine making duties like racking, filtering and bottling. You can rack from the floor up to your counter, you can bottle with the help of a Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler and be done in minutes an if you add a whole house filter like one from a Home Improvement store you can filter also. Heres a pic of mine during racking.


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

How do you use itfor bottling? Can you put Femtech bottle filler on the end of it?


Thank


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Instead of the receiving carboy, you put the filler in line and use it that way. When the bottle gets full, it shuts off automatically, even though the vacuum keeps running. Place it in the next bottle and retrip the filler and so on.


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone else use it for bottle filling?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2009)

Just me and Rich to my knowledge. Im guessing that youre talking about the filler wand and most likely but let me tell you to step up to the Boun Vino and youll be enjoying this hobby much more. I have a bad back and anything I can find to prevent me from lifting heavy stuff or make bending over for long times much shorter is worth every $ I spend and the combination of these 2 items was about $130 and if you went to Walmart and grabbed a filter system youd be at about $160 with filters. I used to use the bottling wand and it works fine but takes about 1/2 an hour to bottle a 6 gallon batch and being bent over that long isnt good. I bottled a 6 gallon batch in about 4 minutes the other day with this unit. Another good thing about this bottle filler is that you dont have problems with those high punt bottles.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4861






Better
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4889












Best


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4887


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2009)

appleman said:


> Ok
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4861
> 
> 
> ...




Thats what I have "the BEST
Although I just use it gravity fed.
Thats the Boun Vino Auto Bottle filler


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, thats what I have now and really dont know why I waited so dang long for something so cheap and easy!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 21, 2009)

Where did you find your vacuum pump? I've done a few searches on hardware sites and - are they called something else??? I can't find any...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

Ebay and they are listed as aspirator pumps


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 21, 2009)

What specs are good?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

They are pretty much all the same. Make sure they have a gauge and an inline filter and hopefully an overflow container but you can get those separately from Ebay also or from a medical supply company locally. Most will only go up to 22" of vacuum and thats all you need but there are a few that will go higher and thats fine also as long as you set the regulator to not do so. I would not expose a glass carboy to any more then 22" and do not even think of using a better bottle as it will just cave right in. Here are a few good names. Gomco, CPI, Invacare, Schuco.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, Wade! I don't own any better bottles and I understand why they call it a VACUUM pump, so - no worries there. LOL. This may be something I put on my Christmas wish list...


----------



## admiral (Nov 21, 2009)

I use my vacuum pump for racking, degassing, filtering, and for filling bottles. So easy and saves so much muss and fuss. Bought my pump and accessories on ebay.


----------



## Brent2489 (Nov 21, 2009)

I just bought one on e-bay for $25 with $15 shipping. Need to get to Lowes to buy some parts to connect it and replace the nasty looking tubing that was on it. Overflow container looks fine (and is glass) but the tubing looks like either something died in it or it is full of penicillin.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

What kind did you get?


----------



## Brent2489 (Nov 21, 2009)

Vabra V79 Aspirator Pump


----------



## gaudet (Nov 22, 2009)

brent2489 said:


> I just bought one on e-bay for $25 with $15 shipping. Need to get to Lowes to buy some parts to connect it and replace the nasty looking tubing that was on it. Overflow container looks fine (and is glass) but the tubing looks like either something died in it or it is full of penicillin.



Sounds like they sent you the used tubing.... Ewwwwww........

A lot of these units are used. Just give the outsides a good wipe down with some antibacterial wipes, clean off any debris that looks like it shouldn't be there and you will be fine. The units themselves are designed to be used on multiple patients.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2009)

Tried to look at a picture via Google and Ebay but nothing comes up.


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 22, 2009)

Maybe George should start to sell these. I just ordered one this morning along with water filter system and of coarse its a oiless model.






Thanks for your help


----------



## Joanie (Nov 22, 2009)

Where did you order yours from, robodog?


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 22, 2009)

I ordered my from ValleyVinter. If you need more info on it just let me know. I will be glad to help you.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2009)

Are you sure it is oilless? The last I knew they were all an oil type pump. I saw a new one just a few days ago and the guy was complaining about the oil spitting out like steam. 


If it is either this one or the 4 cfm model, they both use oil. See the pdf file.
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/VPumpInstructions.pdf


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2009)

I thing there is some confusion between a Aspirator Pump and a vacuum pump. The vacuum pump takes oil and does spray it around if you're not carefull. I keep a paper towell over the oil port on mine. below is a picture of the oiless aspirator.


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 22, 2009)

Its oiless try this link


http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&amp;Product_Code=VB-10-2020&amp;Category_Code=VP


This the one that I ordered this morning.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW, I stand corrected. Thats pretty cool, I haven't seen that before.


----------



## Brent2489 (Nov 22, 2009)

So apparently my aspirator is a Vibra 70 not 79. Here are some pix. Note I still have not attached the new tubing. Have not gotten to Lowes yet due to de-gassing wine.
















Hmmm maybe should of gone to the store first and saved myself an hour or two!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2009)

That looks exactly like the Schuco model. Very nice! Im glad that Valley Vintner is now selling a good pump also cause those oil units are nasty!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2009)

An Aspirator pump is a type of vacuum pump, just for a different intended use.


I'm glad Valley Vintner started selling those now. I have not seen that model yet, but it is a great idea and about time. Who wants oil vapors all over everything?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 22, 2009)

When you use a vacuum pump, what do you filter your wine with? I've been using a gravity filter but that just sits on top of whatever I filter into - it would not allow me to create a vacuum unless it was modified somehow.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2009)

I use a whole house filter housing with 5,2,1 or .45 micron size cartridges. One works very well, but you can hook two together and filter medium and fine at the same time. This just goes between the pickup cane and the destination carboy or bottler.


----------



## robodog2008 (Nov 22, 2009)

When I ordered my pump today I order the filter that appleman described.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2009)

Thats my next purchase, I have the $ just havent had the time to do it. Been doing a bunch of side jobs lately and since my wife has been out of commission been doing all the work in and out of the house.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 22, 2009)

Huh. I am learning so much on this forum - thanks!

How many times can you typically use one of those filters before you replace it? And do you clean it afterwards by running clear water through for a while and then using K-meta?


----------



## PeterZ (Nov 23, 2009)

My aspirator is a Shuco 130. These sell on Ebay used for $40-75. I have mine set at 21" of vacuum.


----------



## articwater (Nov 23, 2009)

I have that exact same pump - got it when a Kaiser Permamente closed. Works great. I also use it for pulling a vacuum when marinating meat.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2009)

Brewgrrl I'm not an expert on how many times to use the filters because I line up about 50 gallons at a time to do, filter them one after another and then throw the filter away. I assume the heavy type filters would be able to be rinsed, run about 5 gallons of water through and then a bit of k-meta through after that. Let it dry out after and bag in a ziplock. Before using again, run some more k-meta and then clean water through before uisng again. Just make sure the filter looks clean before reusing it.


----------

